# Nokia X6-16GB vs Samsung Wave vs Nokia C6 vs Nokia X6-8GB



## amohit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Finally my ancient mobile died on me. Hence looking for a new one. Till date, I have been using lower end mobiles with the only objective to make and receive calls. 

Now I want to upgrade myself to a smarter phone.

My main requirements
1. Reliability (wont be changing my mobile for atleast 3-4 yrs)
2. Good touch screen (Just for the experience)
3. Music (Want to get rid of my Sandisk player. would want to listen to music while on the move via bluetooth)
4. Camera (wont be my primary camera so quality of photos is not that important)
5. GPS (Though I prefer to use Eicher Road Atlas, just for the heck of it, would like to use GPS as well )
6. Budget 15-17k 

Based on these requirements I have shortlisted 

Nokia X6 
Samsung Wave
Nokia C6

My questions:

1. Should I go for X6-16GB or wait for 8GB model? any idea how much will be the price difference?
2. Wave is good in all respects, except for GPS usability...i mean no ovi maps...and I would not like to have gprs activated!...any other alternatives....can I use satnav maps on this phone?
3. C6..is still not released...could have waited for it...but then read that the price range is going be arnd 20k! Should I wait for it to be released?

Since I have an backup phone..I can wait for a month or two for something more tempting to be released.

Are there any new releases lined up which would be worth waiting for?


Appreciate your responses.


Thanks
Mohit


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2010)

Samsung Wave is just amazing...much better in all respects then C6 or X6..

U can also have a look at SonyEricsson X8 which is to be released soon..


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2010)

the C6 will cost 14k or less.


----------



## hahahari (Jul 7, 2010)

wave for sure. Great features, even better pricing.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2010)

^^how much does the wave cost?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2010)

me too vote for wave  should cost 17k now.


----------



## pentiumlover (Jul 8, 2010)

Samsung has good specs but samsung rarely release updates for there phones .


----------



## amohit (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys..for ur responses. 

Few questions:
1. What maps can be used with wave?
2. Somewhere I read that to use GPS (not AGPS), with OVI maps (on nokia phones), we would still need gprs connection. Can someone please confirm this?


Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2010)

amohit said:


> Thanks guys..for ur responses.
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. What maps can be used with wave?
> ...



Google maps should work on Samsung Wave.  (but not sure. last time I checked it was not native app and was not there in bada appstore)
for ovi maps, initially, you need to connect to internet to download india maps and after that you won't need GPRS. Ovi Maps is offline maps client.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2010)

Gmaps comes preinstalled with wave.


----------



## hackerzlab (Aug 26, 2010)

wave is great lookiing and slimmer as compare to X6 although its cheaper and has more apps at the moment.

wave's unavailability of indian GPS maps is a real turn off. i dont wanna use GPRS myself.


----------



## csczero (Aug 27, 2010)

can i create edit view office files ( word excel ?)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

csczero said:


> can i create edit view office files ( word excel ?)



It seems that Wave have a Office viewer only...u cant edit or create...but I am sure Bada OS will get a office editor soon


----------



## csczero (Aug 28, 2010)

damn !! it would have been perfect phone if i could edit my sheets


----------



## kalpik (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 for wave, also people are trying to port Android on the Wave.. Would be an AWESOME phone then


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 1, 2010)

@kalpik do u know what is the price of wave at the moment in delhi? and what all is bundled with it like memory card (wat size)? i m coming to delhi on 9th for a short visit, os if its cheaper there i will buy it from there only then!


----------



## Gaurav (Sep 6, 2010)

The price should be around 17.5K


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2010)

shwetanshu said:


> @kalpik do u know what is the price of wave at the moment in delhi? and what all is bundled with it like memory card (wat size)? i m coming to delhi on 9th for a short visit, os if its cheaper there i will buy it from there only then!



some were saying that there was a price drop for Samsung wave. 

memory: comes with 2GB onboard memory and 2GB MicroSD card if I am right.


----------



## hackerzlab (Sep 6, 2010)

univercell dot in suggests it as 17.3k


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 6, 2010)

@shwetanshu & desiibond - internal memory of wave is 1.5 GB but only 500 MB is available to the user... 2GB MicroSD card is given with wave

Arun


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmmm.. will be buying it from delhi only. In bangalore nobody is going below 17.3K, but in delhi its less than 17k.. so will buy it on 10th sept only. .... Hopefully i will get its cover too easily.


----------



## hackerzlab (Sep 6, 2010)

with very little apps available after selling millions of samsung wave for a good few months now, the bada os seems to have failed. lets hope not though.

bada os doesn't even have a basic automatic call recorder till now!! there's a function to record it manually though.


----------



## mayankgera (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, can we use gps in samsung wave w/o using Gmaps as only 30day trial comes with it.?

also i m getting confused whether i should buy x6 or wave ? could you please guide me 

thanks a lot


----------



## csczero (Sep 30, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> bada os doesn't even have a basic automatic call recorder till now!! there's a function to record it manually though.




Which OS/Phone  has automatic call recording function ?


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 30, 2010)

Wave is the way to go! My good old friend got a X6 16GB for 16k INR from mobilestore, he went the same day to return it back after looking at my Wave lol. And yes, X6 looks **** before it.



csczero said:


> Which OS/Phone  has automatic call recording function ?



I guess he's talking about doing it via third party app, something like Total Recall for Symbian.

But again, Wave has an inbuilt call recording feature which is just a tap away!


----------



## hackerzlab (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah m talking about third apps which sucks for wave at the moment. just surprise as to how long the developers would take to start making apps for bada os.

somehow m beginning to wonder whether samsung is just inflating the number of wave being sold in the market just like the infosys guy inflating the number of employees and blah blah blah to attract people.

m still waiting for basic apps for bada to come like mapmyindia or any offline GPS maps, dictionary, etc.. no other choice available in the market


----------



## webwizzy (Oct 1, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> yeah m talking about third apps which sucks for wave at the moment. just surprise as to how long the developers would take to start making apps for bada os.
> 
> somehow m beginning to wonder whether samsung is just inflating the number of wave being sold in the market just like the infosys guy inflating the number of employees and blah blah blah to attract people.
> 
> m still waiting for basic apps for bada to come like mapmyindia or any offline GPS maps, dictionary, etc.. no other choice available in the market


Look over at Wikipedia about bada release.. its been around 40 days now since 1.0.0 released. How can you expect the market to flood with all the apps you need in such a short time period. Give it some time man, its growing!

I'm pretty sure when iOS and Android were introduced years back, they had even lesser apps than what bada store has it now. Applications needs development, and development needs time. Its 1.0.0 fgs!


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 1, 2010)

pentiumlover said:


> Samsung has good specs but samsung rarely release updates for there phones .


Nokia releases updates because they always needed updates.My vote for wave.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 4, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Look over at Wikipedia about bada release.. its been around 40 days now since 1.0.0 released. How can you expect the market to flood with all the apps you need in such a short time period. Give it some time man, its growing!
> 
> I'm pretty sure when iOS and Android were introduced years back, they had even lesser apps than what bada store has it now. Applications needs development, and development needs time. Its 1.0.0 fgs!



40 days old bada???? LMAO.. 

*its been 6 months no*w since i first saw samsung wave. where r u? planet mars?


----------



## pentiumlover (Oct 4, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Nokia releases updates because they always needed updates.My vote for wave.




I guess then you would be against Microsoft releasing regular updates ???

Just have a look at Samsung Omnia Hd , great h/w ruined by pathetic support .
At least nokia added Kinectic scrolling with updates  . 

PS : this is human nature , you own a samsung and i own a nokia so we are baised respectively . but still your Comment is quite LAME .


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 4, 2010)

samsung wave S8530 just release with bigger & slcd screen with bada v1.2 

there's no update to bada v1.2 for samsung wave. so is wave dead!? damn, m really saving money to buy this phone. gotta re-think now. no other phone in this budget either. c6 looked promising but not anymore.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2010)

Wave II have nothing great other then an 3.7"SLCD screen

And SuperAMOLED is better then SLCD

Wave is best for that price


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 5, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> samsung wave S8530 just release with bigger & slcd screen with bada v1.2
> 
> there's no update to bada v1.2 for samsung wave. so is wave dead!? damn, m really saving money to buy this phone. gotta re-think now. no other phone in this budget either. c6 looked promising but not anymore.



check this for bada 1.2- Update your Wave to Bada 1.2 - (not an official update, though)


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 5, 2010)

hey that's interesting. i just read about it in the wave II thread @ gsmarena about the unofficial upgrade. 

any idea if samsung is officially coming up with this update for wave?


----------



## webwizzy (Oct 5, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> 40 days old bada???? LMAO..
> 
> *its been 6 months no*w since i first saw samsung wave. where r u? planet mars?



Looks like you're not the one from Earth, LMFAO!

Did you even check the bada os page over at wikipedia? The sdk 1.0.0  released on 19th August, so don't yell "no apps no apps".. give it some  time..


----------



## webwizzy (Oct 5, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> hey that's interesting. i just read about it in the wave II thread @ gsmarena about the unofficial upgrade.
> 
> any idea if samsung is officially coming up with this update for wave?



Not anytime soon.. even if it does, Indian firmware will take time.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 5, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Looks like you're not the one from Earth, LMFAO!
> 
> Did you even check the bada os page over at wikipedia? The sdk 1.0.0  released on 19th August, so don't yell "no apps no apps".. give it some  time..



dude, m talking about the bada os and NOT the sdk. do u speak english?

if u dont know, android's sdk was launch months and months before the first android phone came.

EDIT: 
u were referring to the bada os too and not the sdk in ur earlier post haha.. do u even know what sdk is? 

go dude go.. google, read about it and come back lmao


----------



## arijit4885 (Oct 6, 2010)

Samsung has already invested a lot in BADA . I don't really see them pulling out now.This isn't just a new phone, its a whole new platform.And Bada 1.2 will probably be available in 2-3 weeks.
   We have to consider that the wave is a phone whose true price point would have been 26-28k,but instead sells at 17k.Samsung only sold it at that price to create BADA awareness.
So now wave is being replaced by Wave II with almost exact same features (0.4 inch extra screen only) at an estimated price of 26.5k

As for apps,the BADA developer challenge ends Oct 23, so we should see lots of new apps being released on that day.


----------



## webwizzy (Oct 7, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> dude, m talking about the bada os and NOT the sdk.



Not sure about that but how do you develop apps for an OS unless you have the SDK? Do you look at the "OS", blink your eyes and get the app? 

Your issue is that there are too few apps for Bada OS, right?



hackerzlab said:


> do u speak english?



Was I typing in French up till now? lmao
By the way, I know French too. 



hackerzlab said:


> if u dont know, android's sdk was launch months and months before the first android phone came.



LOL.. who's talking about Android's SDK now.. hilarious!



hackerzlab said:


> *EDIT: *
> u were referring to the bada os too and not the sdk in ur earlier post haha.. do u even know what sdk is?



Bad EDIT lol.

And yes, SDK stands for *Software Development Kit*. Did you read that, funny guy? 



hackerzlab said:


> go dude go.. google, read about it and come back lmao



Done.. now your turn.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 8, 2010)

i wonder how some apps came without the sdk. OMG.. it's magic. 
anyways, what i'm trying to say here is: samsung didn't even come up with basic apps and its been over 6 months and they haven't even bothered to do so.. wat if no developers showed any interest? i dont see any active developers forum for bada except amateur users looking for apps in the bada forums meant for developers. all the major developers are still 'hoping' bada will catch up!! if the major developers or symbian/android are saying this, whom r they referring to?

u said when android was initially released, they had very few apps and so with regards to that query, i posted the android sdk stuff. remember anything? 

full form of sdk??? looks like u've done your homework this time hehe..

no more comments on this issue.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2010)

check ip-mart forum for bada downloads..I know there r very less software now but they r developing

*www.ipmart-forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=912


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 8, 2010)

m sure u must have seen me there as well 

the only think that's available there is the Route66 tutorial which is not even cracked


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

I am using Wave for 3.5 months now. All I have to say it is a value for money. Still Appstore needs a hell of an improvement. GoogleMaps missing badly, Skype also missing. But otherwise a very good phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2010)

@Hackerzlab ...Bro what I have heard that most of the Wave users r happy with what they get at that price..

yaah software is a problem but hardware is brilliant isnt it


----------

